# A list to start with.  How'd I do?



## watch_art (Dec 28, 2011)

After the $50 rebate from Delta my total comes to 903.
Am I being realistic or are some of the items on my list a joke?

Thanks!




Delta lathe!!!  600 w/ 50 mail in rebate
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00309ZZRQ/ref=ox_sc_act_image_3?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

center drills  7
http://www.amazon.com/HSCD-10-Double-Center-Spiral-Flutes/dp/B002GV2RAC/ref=pd_sbs_indust_6

drill bits  40 - or should I get individual bits of sizes that I'll use most often, like the taps?
That's what I'm thinking.  Any suggestions?
http://www.harborfreight.com/115-piece-high-speed-drill-bit-set-with-index-528.html

drill chuck 32
http://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworking-Products-TM32-Diameter/dp/B004CVJC20/ref=pd_cart_recs1

Live center - 16
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KIEPSA/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

taps and dies from roginsf on ebay - 68
http://stores.ebay.com/northbaycuttingtools

four jaw chuck - 90
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418CCX.html

a good friend recommended this one - 220
but will i really benefit??
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSC3000CTN.html

but what about this chuck?  80
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSCPENCHK.html

die holder -    10
http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...tegory_id/14647/product_name/Die+Holders+(WT)

collet and chuck set  90
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCDOWEL.html

extra collets - which of these might I need? 9 each
http://www.discount-tools.com/er32-collets.cfm

and a steady rest - 40
should I get one?
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Steady-Rest-With-Ball-Bearing-Guides/H5569


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 28, 2011)

See my notes in red.



watch_art said:


> Delta lathe!!!  600 w/ 50 mail in rebate
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00309ZZRQ/ref=ox_sc_act_image_3?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> center drills  7  Not sure what you need these for
> ...


----------



## watch_art (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks!
And my notes in green - b/c it's my favorite color!!  :biggrin:



MesquiteMan said:


> See my notes in red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What do you all think of the idea of me going to Lowe's and getting some of those clear toilet plunger handles?  Would those be worth turning?

Thanks!


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Dec 28, 2011)

If you are looking to practice on turning something, pm me your address, and I'll send you some maple blanks to practice on. They are about 10" long. I bought a box them off of Ebay a couple of years ago and wouldn't mind sharing. You can also get some hardwood dowels to practice on. I turned a couple of them to learn to do CA finishes on.

Doug


----------



## navycop (Dec 28, 2011)

WHSKYrvr1 said:


> If you are looking to practice on turning something, pm me your address, and I'll send you some maple blanks to practice on. They are about 10" long. I bought a box them off of Ebay a couple of years ago and wouldn't mind sharing. You can also get some hardwood dowels to practice on. I turned a couple of them to learn to do CA finishes on.
> 
> Doug


I got some oak pieces that are about 5" I can also send. I heard good things about the dedicated pen holder-(80). Maybe you can hold off on the 4 jaw-(90) one for now.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 28, 2011)

Come to the next Chapter meeting, I'll load you down with freebie-blanks to practice with!!!


Only thing I really see missing from the list, is some CA glue from Monty!!!!






Scott (might want to bring a box to put 'em in) B


----------



## Monty (Dec 28, 2011)

watch_art said:


> After the $50 rebate from Delta my total comes to 903.
> Am I being realistic or are some of the items on my list a joke?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



The only thing I would add is a transfer punch set from HF. It's a lifesaver for disassembling pens and making pin chucks.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 28, 2011)

watch_art said:


> After the $50 rebate from Delta my total comes to 903.
> Am I being realistic or are some of the items on my list a joke?



If you intend to get into kitless pens, you will probably need everything on the list except the steady rest.  You will need pen kits, mandrel, and bushings.

drill bits  40 - or should I get individual bits of sizes that I'll use most often, like the taps?
That's what I'm thinking.  Any suggestions?
http://www.harborfreight.com/115-piece-high-speed-drill-bit-set-with-index-528.html
 [/quote]


Buy the set and then replace the most often used sizes with GOOD QUALITY bits such as Chicago-Latrobe, Cleveland or Norseman.



> taps and dies from roginsf on ebay - 68
> http://stores.ebay.com/northbaycuttingtools


The only tap you may need are 3/8" for bottle stoppers. unless you are going to do custom front ends or kitless pens.  Many of the places that sell front ends also have the taps that match.  The taps tend to be odd-ball sizes not in the standard sets.



> four jaw chuck - 90
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418CCX.html
> 
> a good friend recommended this one - 220
> ...


My suggestion is to get the CSC3000C (but not the TN one).  PSI sells a pen chuck jaw set for this chuck so you don't need the pen chuck. http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CJAWPEN.html



> die holder -    10
> http://www.wttool.com/index/page/product/product_id/27753/category_id/14647/product_name/Die+Holders+%28WT%29
> 
> collet and chuck set  90
> ...


These collets have a clamping range of 1/16" You should get an 18 piece metric set.  The imperial sets don't cover the entire range of sizes. There are sizes you can't clamp in the Imperial sets.



> and a steady rest - 40
> should I get one?
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Steady-Rest-With-Ball-Bearing-Guides/H5569


Not really needed.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody!  A bunch of PMs sent a couple more items added.  Can't believe I forgot the CA.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 28, 2011)

> You should get an 18 piece metric set.  The imperial sets don't cover  the entire range of sizes. There are sizes you can't clamp in the  Imperial sets.




Where would I find an 18 piece set?  Ebay?


----------



## JimB (Dec 28, 2011)

For practice wood you can use anything from a 2x4 to tree branches.


----------



## BigE (Dec 28, 2011)

Need to add a grinder for sharpening your lathe tools.

Speaking of lathe tools, I don't see any on your list. 

At some point in time you'll want to pick up a cheap bandsaw off Craigslist to get you going making your own blanks. 

Face mask or at least safety goggles if you don't have them already.


----------



## lorbay (Dec 28, 2011)

I would not use that style of die holder either. Get the one from Little Machine Shop.

Lin.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 28, 2011)

Face mask for sure.  I don't like goggles.  They fog up too bad.
My dad has plenty of skews and things I can use - they may just need a good sharpening.

Forgot about a slow speed bench grinder.  That's a must.  I'm surprised Lowe's only has medium and high speeds on the shelf.  I shouldn't be surprised, I'm sure.  I did see some small bandsaws at the store though.  That was pretty cool.  I've got enough scrap ply and 2bys in my shop to build a decent table.  I'll have my printing press on one end, and the lathe on the other.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 28, 2011)

How about this one?

http://www.discount-tools.com/er32-collet-set.cfm

Wait... I think I found a good one on ebay - 11 pieces, just need to get the chuck separately.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 28, 2011)

but then there's this:
After shipping is almost 130.  Yay or nay?
I hate spending money.  I second guess every decision about 30 times.

http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/the-18/FULL-ER32-COLLET-SET/Detail

http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/the-36/ER32-MT2-MK2-COLLET/Detail


----------



## tim self (Dec 28, 2011)

The set looks good at a good price.  IMHO, I would not go with the MT2 collet chuck as it limits how much blank can be inserted into it.  Either the PSI or Bealle chuck.  I know, more money but you'll be happier with it.

As for the other collet sets out there, these are the ones most own but he's not on ebay any longer.  http://amtools.com/search.aspx?find=er32+collets


----------



## Parson (Dec 28, 2011)

A grinder setup for sharpening tools can be really expensive if you get the jig attachment to get the angles right. Buying a $16 set of diamond files to sharpen your tools to begin with is what I've been doing. Not easy to keep the angles right, but if money's tight, it's the cheapest way to get sharp tools.

I would, however, recommend you buy a carbide replaceable tipped chisel, which is far cheaper than a grinder setup or a dedicated chisel sharpening system.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 28, 2011)

good point.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Your list looks pretty good to me. EXCEPT, I would NEVER spend $220 on that chuck. IMHO, it's junk. For $140 you can get a Nova chuck. The Nova chuck is more precise, runs truer, and all Nova jaws are interchangeable with all Nova Chucks.

With the $80 savings on the Nova chuck, you could buy a very nice selection of Colt 5 Star bits.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 28, 2011)

watch_art said:


> but then there's this:
> After shipping is almost 130.  Yay or nay?
> I hate spending money.  I second guess every decision about 30 times.
> 
> ...



Shawn;  Get the Metric set.  It covers the whole range of sizes and usually cheaper too!  Caution on the collet chuck with a taper attached.  You can only put about 1-1/2" into the collet because the taper fills up the center of the headstock.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 28, 2011)

Parson said:


> A grinder setup for sharpening tools can be really expensive if you get the jig attachment to get the angles right. Buying a $16 set of diamond files to sharpen your tools to begin with is what I've been doing. Not easy to keep the angles right, but if money's tight, it's the cheapest way to get sharp tools.




Check out This video and all the videos by Captn' Eddie Castelin.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw5eeWvubBw



> I would, however, recommend you buy a carbide replaceable tipped chisel, which is far cheaper than a grinder setup or a dedicated chisel sharpening system.



You can sharpen these carbide bits easily with a diamond hone credit card.


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 28, 2011)

You will need some serious lung cleaning stuff. So much of what we do is exotic and you have two choices...react now, or have a reaction later. I use a Trend and 40 minutes ago had a small olive wood bowl blow up in 3's taking two in the shield. Got a big smooch from my sweetie for doing it right! Keep your lungs clean...bottom line, I don't want you as a patient and wont if you do it right.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 28, 2011)

So - turns out I just ordered everything.  

I got the apprentice collet/chuck.  97

Delta.  599

Die Holder.  20

bits and a drill chuck.  41 & 31

4 jaw chuck  99

Taps and dies for kitless stuff from ebay  68

All of this after shipping was $953.
I can't believe I had a thousand in pen stuffs to sell.

Will purchase #5 and 6 nib unit taps for Meisternibs from silverpenparts.com when I get the money.



Very happy.  And very anxious to get it all and start playing around.


----------



## JF36 (Dec 28, 2011)

watch_art said:


> So - turns out I just ordered everything.
> 
> I got the apprentice collet/chuck.  97
> 
> ...




Looks like you are very well on your way down the vortex, you have a much better start then I did. Nice choice of tools.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks!  Let's just hope I can do something with them.

:tongue:


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Well*

If you buy a set of drill bits buy the most complete set you can get.  Personally have gone both the low cost and a darn good set routes you'll be happier if you get a better set.  But, a single set will probably not cover all of your needs - most of them stop at about a half inch and the bigger pens use bigger bits 37/64th is the biggest I've seen.


----------



## butchf18a (Dec 28, 2011)

if you have all that extra money sitting around I could use a heating system for the shop (formerly the place where cars go)


----------



## Matt Cotton (Dec 29, 2011)

watch_art said:


> So - turns out I just ordered everything.
> 
> I got the apprentice collet/chuck.  97
> 
> ...




Got a nice little shopping list there.  Welcome to the addiction and have fun!


----------



## watch_art (Dec 29, 2011)

Extra money?  Ha!  :biggrin:

I sold my entire fountain pen collection to get that money and even then had to scrounge up a little bit more.  I still have a couple pens left to sell so hopefully will be finding those nib unit taps in my mailbox soon.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 29, 2011)

YEEHA!  Just sold another pen!  Bought the #6 tap!!!


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 29, 2011)

you have it worse than I thought.  Next will be family collectibles(I will advise against selling those)  Doesnt matter how many pieces of Ebonite they will buy with the sale of one.

Welcome to our own little form of madness.  

You may want to add a hardhat so you dont scratch your head bald trying to figure stuff out.  

Phil(looking forward to what you create)


----------



## watch_art (Dec 29, 2011)

hahahaaa!  Good thing I don't have any family collectibles.


----------



## Freethinker (Dec 29, 2011)

I highly recommend the drill set --

Ultra-Dex Magnum Super Premium Heavy Duty Drill Bit Set

--sold by BB at ArizonaSilhouette.com

$106 in the metal box, and these are HIGH quality bits.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy Cow!
Look at what the lathe comes with and I didn't even notice till a friend pointed it out!

*Product Description*

      Includes 12-1/2-in Variable-Speed Midi Lathe - 46-460,
 Midi-Lathe  Stand - 46-462
, Midi-Lathe Bed Extension - 46-463
, Midi-Lathe Modular  Stand Extension - 46-464,
 Reversible NOVA G3-D Woodturning Chuck -  46-461,
 6-in Tool Rest, 10-in Tool Rest, 
Tool Rest Base, 
3-in Chrome  Face Plate,
 Spur Center,
 Live Center, 
Knockout Bar
, Wrenches      


And thanks for the link on the drill bits.

AND, I just got off the phone with PSI, and asked the lady if I could just cancel the 4 jaw chuck I ordered yesterday.  She said it's already out in the warehouse and ready to go, but when I get it I can write REFUSE on the box and just send it back to get a refund.  She seemed very nice - a good mark for PSI.


----------



## JF36 (Dec 29, 2011)

watch_art said:


> Holy Cow!
> Look at what the lathe comes with and I didn't even notice till a friend pointed it out!
> 
> *Product Description*
> ...



Be careful that is what you get and extras that you can buy look at the what is in the box description in the previous paragraph.

What's in the Box
12-1/2-inch variable-speed midi lathe, 6-inch and 10-inch tool rests, chrome 3-inch face plate, tool rest base, knockout bar, live center, wrenches, and manual.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 29, 2011)

Hmm... guess I'll just wait to cancel the chuck until I see what I actually get.
:/


----------



## alphageek (Dec 29, 2011)

watch_art said:


> Holy Cow!
> Look at what the lathe comes with and I didn't even notice till a friend pointed it out!
> 
> *Product Description*
> ...



Two things - 
1) I think you discovered a flaw in the amazon page.   I don't think the 461, 462, 463, 464 are included.   Look at the "whats in the box" above it.   Amazon has a bundle for $881 with the 460, 461, 462... I think someone screwed up the product description.

2) If you find out that my #1 is true - you may want to consider if the chuck you ordered from PSI can be used in reverse on your lathe.   Most cannot - you might need one with a spindle lock if you want to use it in reverse.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks.  I have no idea if I'll need to use it in reverse though.  When and why would I want to?

Thanks!


----------



## alphageek (Dec 29, 2011)

watch_art said:


> Thanks.  I have no idea if I'll need to use it in reverse though.  When and why would I want to?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm no expert - I have never had a lathe that can go in reverse.   I do believe that some people sand in reverse.  (especially on things like bowls).


----------



## biednick (Dec 29, 2011)

watch_art said:


> Thanks.  I have no idea if I'll need to use it in reverse though.  When and why would I want to?
> 
> Thanks!


Only time i have ever wanted to reverse my lathe is to hollow bowls and things, you can see where youre cutting better.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 29, 2011)

If i were to add my .02 worth i would say on the collets to check out (800watt) on ebay, you can usually bid on them and get em cheaper than $130, i think i paid around $65 shipped, less than half of what you found. Also, while Curtis said that lathe comes with a live Center, you may want to consider buying the one you had listed only because the stock live centers that the mini lathes generally come with are very cheap and the point is not a true 60 degrees, which is what you want when using it with the pen mandrel.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 29, 2011)

OKay  - good points.  Thanks!

You all have no idea how much I appreciate all the advice you're giving me.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 29, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> If i were to add my .02 worth i would say on the collets to check out (800watt) on ebay, you can usually bid on them and get em cheaper than $130, i think i paid around $65 shipped, less than half of what you found. Also, while Curtis said that lathe comes with a live Center, you may want to consider buying the one you had listed only because the stock live centers that the mini lathes generally come with are very cheap and the point is not a true 60 degrees, which is what you want when using it with the pen mandrel.


 
I don't think much of the "included" live center from Delta. I have had good luck with the CSUSA $17-19  60 degree live center. 

The problem with the stock center is that the first time you use it, you "mush" the point and it is no longer 60 degress!


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Reverse*

Delta says to sand both forward and reverse to get the best finish.  Other than that I'm not sure why you'd need reverse.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 30, 2011)

MY LATHE IS HERE!!!


----------



## watch_art (Dec 30, 2011)

014 by snennewton, on Flickr


----------



## alphageek (Dec 30, 2011)

Nobody puts baby in the corner!


----------



## watch_art (Dec 30, 2011)

LOL!
Yeah - that's the best spot I have for it really.  THe little stand on the left with the yellow box will be moved somewhere else soon.  My shop is TINY.  I'm lucky I could work this stuff in here at all really.


----------

